# Dovetail marker?



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thoughts? Use one / Don't use one? Buy one / make one? If you use them what kinds do you like and dislike? 

Thank you,

Adam


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I use one, actually a pair of them each with different angles. Got them as a gift years ago. They're just a piece of metal with a lip on each end. I'll try to snap a pic when I go out to the shop. 
Before I got them I used a sliding bevel gauge. I know some people like to freehand, but I have the artistic abilities of a rock and couldn't draw a straight line freehand, and another square to it, if the fate of the entire free world depended on it.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> I use one, actually a pair of them each with different angles. Got them as a gift years ago. They're just a piece of metal with a lip on each end. I'll try to snap a pic when I go out to the shop.
> Before I got them I used a sliding bevel gauge. I know some people like to freehand, but I have the artistic abilities of a rock and couldn't draw a straight line freehand, and another square to it, if the fate of the entire free world depended on it.


+1

I use these, alot.


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

Brink said:


> +1
> 
> I use these, alot.


No need for me to take a pic - those are them up above! Although I don't remember mine having a company name engraved on them.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

joesbucketorust said:


> No need for me to take a pic - those are them up above! Although I don't remember mine having a company name engraved on them.


I had that pic from the lee valley catalog. In real life, there's no name.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I use a sliding bevel gauge. I've never tried a dedicated dt gauge like Mr $$ (Brink) uses. I'm sure they're handy and I can see it being a time saver but when I get around to that I can assure you I'll make it myself :yes:

~tom


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the replies guys. I did some looking around and I really didn't like a lot of the commercial versions I saw. I decided to try making some myself. I made it out of some scrap I had. It's reclaimed flooring so I am not sure what it is. It kind of resembles tulipwood, but I don't think anyone uses that in flooring. I have a 1:4, 1:6, 1:7, 1:8 and a straight saddle square. I applies self adhesive sandpaper to the face so they don't slide around on me. It's the sandpaper used on the flex foam sand blocks that are sold for sanding molding. Very thick and flexible, it should last just about forever. I may someday, if these work real well, get some brass stock and fancy them up a little. I've seen some home made ones with brass wear strips on the sides so you don't but the gauge with your knife and I may go that route. Gonna put them to use once I pick up my son from school. I'll let you know how that goes.


----------

